# lots of GSD videos



## cera (Jun 4, 2008)

I found a place called GSD-TV with lots of great videos for shepherds at:

http://www.total-german-shepherd.com/GSD-TV.html


----------



## drkcloud4u (Jan 7, 2006)

nice site

I want to know is how big is that emergency pet kit box??--(if you watch that video you'll understand)


----------

